# questions on penang



## roger

I am looking at possibly retiring to penang next year. I have done some research but would be grateful for any information on the following questions.

1 Average price of 2/3 bedroom house/apartment (resale not offplan)

2 Cost of living.

3 Nationality mix of expats.

regards


----------



## synthia

Most expats are from the UK, as far as I could tell when I was there.

You want an apartment, not a house, because of the security, unless maybe you get into a very secure gated community.


----------



## oddball

synthia said:


> Most expats are from the UK, as far as I could tell when I was there.
> 
> You want an apartment, not a house, because of the security, unless maybe you get into a very secure gated community.


 One needs to worry so much about security in Penang , just go to jail , they house and feed you for free . Seriously though , just follow your heart and keep your nose clean , don''t trouble trouble 'til trouble troubles you is a good old adage . I have lived over 2 years in Cambodia which is cited as an unsafe place to live , i have a beautiful young wife who waited 25 years for me to appear on her horizon , i have never been treated better in my whole life , the locals grew to appreciate me because she is always so happy , i had only one confrontation , "She very young lady "was the remark , he touched me , 5 seconds of SAS and the crowd applaud me , he was wrong . I was not confrontational , he was , just deserts would seem appropriate , now they call me 'Strong man ' . You need to earn respect as in any society , do not look for problems because they will assuradely come to you at some time or another, deal with them appropriatly , but first you need to assimilate into your new society , live 'With ' them , you are the stranger , not them . 
English expats ? Should an English-man not be complaining , he is sick , another very old adage , i should know , i am one , complaining is just a way of life to us , but please , not to them , learn to bite your tongue , because all you will get otherwise is blood in your arrogant mouth . A little heavy perhaps , but i do tend to cut things short at times . 
A very happy old man in Cambodia , despite its many shortcomings , live within the life you choose to live , and all will be well . Colin .


----------



## Etherus

I have been reading up on the property market. It is a buyers market it would seem, much like the rest of the world, particularly with the condos. Reports I see are that they are in oversupply. look up on something like iProperty.com to see the range of prices. 

Cost of living depends on where you are coming from. I am presently on an island in Thailand and from what I can see from the several times I have been there it is not far removed from that. Restaurant food is quite cheap, booze not so but not exorbitant.

Getting around is cheap on public transport and fuel is also cheaper than say Australia.

Security is much like anywhere, just don't be stupid with leaving yourself exposed to the bad guys. 

There are a bunch of expats from the UK and Australia, also my wife has found a largish Japanese expat retiree community as well.


----------



## synthia

oddball, most of us can't give even one second of SAS, penang is not in Cambodia, and the countries really don't have that much in common. SAS action would not be wise. A violent response or threat will just trigger retaliation, maybe not immediately.

I feel extremely safe in St. Petersburg, Florida, but wouldn't feel even a bit safe in the Bronx (except maybe in Riverdale), and that's in the same country.

I stayed in a Penang guest house for several months. There was a guest reporting a bag being snatched every day, on the same two streets, and the police would take reports, but provided no police presence. I never saw a policeman on these streets, except when the convenience store was robbed. I heard and read story after story about houses being broken into. One of my friends moved out of a house and into an apartment after being burglarized. The burglars take everything, including the wiring out of the walls. It is not true that if you keep your nose clean you will not be robbed. If you are careful, as you should be everywhere, you will probably be physically safe.

You seem to be of the opinion that anybody that has anything bad happen to them invited it. That just isn't true.

I'm not saying not to move there, just not to get a house, and not to get the idea that it is safer than where you currently live. As Etherus posted, you have to be careful and cautious about where you live.


----------



## Skink

roger said:


> I am looking at possibly retiring to penang next year. I have done some research but would be grateful for any information on the following questions.
> 
> 1 Average price of 2/3 bedroom house/apartment (resale not offplan)
> 
> 2 Cost of living.
> 
> 3 Nationality mix of expats.
> 
> regards


Did you make the move? Are you enjoying it?


----------



## Etherus

I have now moved to Penang and have purchased a small house in the UNESCO World Heritage site. That in itself generates a lot of social activity amongst the large expat community. I also recently set up a company with a view to doing some project management work on renovations and social development since I am an engineer and have been working in the humanitarian field for the last decade. In both case my wife and I (she is Japanese, I am Australian) own them 100%, something we could not do in Thailand.

Living is cheap. While we are doing the renovation we are renting just out of Georgetown. It costs around 1300RM a month. Food is plentiful and varied. My wife and I can eat out at a hawker stall for about 15RM which includes a beer. The normal cost of a meal is around 3.5RM or US$1.

We also enjoy fine dining at places like E&O where we are members and receive a sizable discount.

Transport is also cheap. A bus ride from Georgetown to Batu Feringi costs 2RM. most short trips are 1RM. Taxis from our house to the city center costs 10RM. I have bought a motor bike so it is even less. You do need to take care as there are a lot of idiots on the roads.

Lots of galleries now and lots of openings. A fairly active cultural program all year long. This last week we have been out every night to something different.

Finding what you want is sometimes difficult however if you spend enough time you can always find it eventually.

Security seems to be very good. I have only heard of one case of a mugging and that happened when a guy was drunk and in the wrong area at night. I have had no other reports yet of theft or assaults.
<snip>


----------



## James10

Hi Guys,

I appreciate the excellent advice offered here.

Would anyone know what a newish luxury condo in upmarket area might cost - say about 300m2 with 3 bedrooms ??. Many thanks.

Cheers,

James


----------

